# Comment lire clips ou videos ?



## phcm64100 (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour

J ai des clips que j envoie via AirDrop sur mon Iphone

je retrouve mes clips uniquement dans fichier, mais pas dans un programme comme Musique, donc obligé d ouvrir fichier puis de cliquer sur la video quel programme pour clire les clips ou vidéos?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (5 Janvier 2020)

appli VLC par exemple. En appuyant sur le fichier vidéo, cela ouvre un menu avec l’option Partager et une option « ouvrir avec VLC ». Cela va lancer la lecture de la vidéo.

Il y a sûrement d’autres appli mais j’ai pas vraiment testé.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

VLC est très bien


----------



## phcm64100 (5 Janvier 2020)

Je viens de l installer, mais il ne vois pas mes 2 clips que je vois dans mes fichiers sur mon iphne


----------



## Chris K (5 Janvier 2020)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Je viens de l installer, mais il ne vois pas mes 2 clips que je vois dans mes fichiers sur mon iphne



Appui long sur l’un de tes clips depuis Fichiers -> menu -> option Partager -> Ouvrir avec VLC (si ça s’affiche pas, il faut faire défiler la liste des applications et appuyer sur « Plus ... »


----------



## phcm64100 (5 Janvier 2020)

Chris K, merci, oui comme ca ca fonctionne, mais quand je reouvre VLC mes clips n apparaissent toujours pas, je dois recommencer l operation
Y a pas un programme natif IOS qui soit capable de voir les fichiers videos qu on a sur le tel ??


----------



## edour002 (1 Février 2020)

J'avais mal compris 
Je vais alors regarde cette apps. 
vtc orly


----------



## lineakd (3 Février 2020)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Chris K, merci, oui comme ca ca fonctionne, mais quand je reouvre VLC mes clips n apparaissent toujours pas, je dois recommencer l operation
> Y a pas un programme natif IOS qui soit capable de voir les fichiers videos qu on a sur le tel ??


@phcm64100 , ouvre l’app vlc/réseaux/services en nuage/icloud/explorer. Appui sur “emplacements” pour accéder à tes vidéos. 
Quand tu es dans le dossier ou emplacement de tes vidéos ou clips, tu appuies sur “sélect.”(il se peut qu’il n’apparaisse pas) et tu sélectionnes tes videos puis appui sur ok.
Il suffit d’appuyer sur “vidéo” pour visionner tes clips et même de créer des playlists.


----------

